# [BASIC] Alten Quellcode verstehen - gelöst



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. August 2012)

*[BASIC] Alten Quellcode verstehen - gelöst*

Ich habe hier den BASIC-Quellcode für ein altes Programm, welches ich in eine aktuelle Programmiersprache (Delphi) übersetzen möchte.
Dabei geht es mir hauptsächlich um die Befehle "Read" und "Data".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich an dieser und dieser Stelle bereits belesen. Aber wenn ich das ganze richtig interpretiere, wird der Data-Befehl erst ausgeführt, wenn das Programm eigentlich schon zu Ende ist?  Was genau passiert also, wenn Read ausgeführt wird, während noch gar keine Konstanten hinterlegt worden sind?
In dem Programm sind noch weitere Zeilen enthalten, aber ich benötige nur den Wert "I6", der in Zeile 380 ausgegeben wird.

Ich hoffe, dass es noch jemanden gibt, der sich mit dieser Programmiersprache auskennt. Ich habe den Code aus einer PDF-Datei an dieser Stelle entnommen (Seite 11 ff.).


Edit: Problem hat sich erledigt. Habe den DATA-Befehl weiter nach oben geschoben und nun funktioniert es.


----------



## Kel (28. August 2012)

*AW: [BASIC] Alten Quellcode verstehen - gelöst*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> welches ich in eine aktuelle Programmiersprache (Delphi) übersetzen möchte.


 Delphi und aktuell? 
Dachte da nagen schon die Krähen dran.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (29. August 2012)

*AW: [BASIC] Alten Quellcode verstehen - gelöst*



Kel schrieb:


> Delphi und aktuell?
> Dachte da nagen schon die Krähen dran.


 
Nope. Die Sprache wird nach wie vor weiterentwickelt. 
Embarcadero Delphi


----------

